# Texas Collection by OPI



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 14, 2011)

I just got a "Glamour" in the mail today and saw the advertisement for the new Texas collection by OPI.  The release date is 2/2/11













I'm really looking forward to Suzi Loves Cowboys, San Tan-tonio and It's totally fort worth it.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 14, 2011)

lol! I love the colors and living in Houston I want guy loves gal-veston and houston we've gota  purple! haha they are cute! I also like Big Hair, Big Nails- it's true!!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 14, 2011)

Great colors!!


----------



## vixie13 (Jan 14, 2011)

I saw that Glamour advertisement too!! I am in love with San Tan-tonio!!!!!


----------



## FabulousCE (Jan 17, 2011)

I have to say that I wasn't to impressed with the colors of the texas collection. But seeing them on nail swatches, i really like the orange n blue. I kinda like big hair big nails. It's sassy. The name suits me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Man now I gotta get em!!!


----------



## katana (Jan 17, 2011)

We had a thread on this in november, located here...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 17, 2011)

I still want these.


----------



## lolaB (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't wait to see these in person. Right now, I'm not really excited for any, but I'm hoping they look prettier in person like ChG AA.
 



> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We had a thread on this in november, located here...



Merge them..


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 17, 2011)

Texas....Ponderosa...


----------



## jess!:) (Jan 17, 2011)

nice. I have alot of colours similar to those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 19, 2011)

I like Austin-Tatious turquoise and most of the red/ orangy colors. I'll probably get some, but not all.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 19, 2011)

I wonder if San Tan Tonio would be a nice nude for me... I just frankened up my own nude, but it would be nice if companies made nice nude browns for dark skin.


----------



## lolaB (Jan 19, 2011)

Reese, I've found a couple nudes I really love. I'll do a nude swatchathon for you if you'd like. :]


----------



## Diava (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm definitely more excited by the swatches on the left of the nail plate, I kinda feel like theres a few too many reds in this collection, and I'm not convinced they're unique, still cant wait to see some nail swatches, I really hope they bring out some exciting colours for summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Diava

X


----------



## Nikoleta (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the darkest one... the others aren`t remarkable at all.


----------

